# how to create the kannel user?



## sugar (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello, I just installed the Kannel from ports using these commands: "cd /usr/ports/www/kannel/ && make install clean"

When trying to launch the kannel server it says the folowing error:

```
radius# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/kannel start
Starting kannel_bearerbox.
su: unknown login: kannel
Starting kannel_smsbox.
su: unknown login: kannel
Starting kannel_wapbox.
su: unknown login: kannel
```

How can I create the "kannel" user if the make script didn't?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 14, 2008)

... creation:

```
box# adduser
Username: kannel
Full name:       
Uid (Leave empty for default): 
Login group [kannel]: 
Login group is kannel. Invite kannel into other groups? []: 
Login class [default]: 
Shell (sh csh tcsh bash rbash zsh rzsh fish ksh93 nologin) [sh]: 
Home directory [/home/kannel]: 
Use password-based authentication? [yes]: 
Use an empty password? (yes/no) [no]: 
Use a random password? (yes/no) [no]: 
Enter password: 
Enter password again: 
Lock out the account after creation? [no]:
Username   : kannel
Password   : *****
Full Name  : 
Uid        : 1005
Class      : 
Groups     : kannel 
Home       : /home/kannel
Shell      : /bin/sh
Locked     : no
OK? (yes/no): yes
adduser: INFO: Successfully added (kannel) to the user database.
Add another user? (yes/no): no
Goodbye!
box#
```

... and deletion:

```
box# rmuser kannel
Matching password entry:

kannel:*:1005:1005::0:0:User &:/home/kannel:/bin/sh

Is this the entry you wish to remove? yes
Remove user's home directory (/home/kannel)? yes
Removing user (kannel): mailspool home passwd.
box#
```


----------



## sugar (Dec 14, 2008)

I was under the idea that a daemon should run under a special system account such as "www" or "ftp"... is such a good practice to have a daemon running with a -regular user account?


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 15, 2008)

www and ftp are regular user accounts as well...


----------



## vermaden (Dec 15, 2008)

Like cajunman4life said, they are also regular, but ofter thay have set null $HOME dir like */var/empty* and interactive login turned off - */usr/sbin/nologin* as shell.

You may want to edit these parts of *kannel* account by typing *vipw* as root.


----------



## sugar (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## elvisjn (Jun 19, 2009)

*Configure Kannel*

Hello...

I need to configure Kannel correctly for send SMS using a sony ericsson p1i like modem, somebody could tell me how to do this.

Thanks


----------

